

Ask HN: What do your users think about Facebook Connect (or Twitter oAuth, etc)? - icey

I've been working on actually releasing some of the many throwaway apps that I write, and started playing around with Facebook Connect recently. However, a few of the people I sent to my alpha test were confused by it (they are not technically savvy at all).<p>I like the idea of not having to manage user registrations, but I'm concerned that it will cause confusion.<p>Does anyone have any sharable experiences with this sort of login scheme?
======
tonystubblebine
I posted our own usage data for these services:
[http://blog.crowdvine.com/2009/10/16/twitter-auth-vs-
faceboo...](http://blog.crowdvine.com/2009/10/16/twitter-auth-vs-facebook-
connect-vs-openid-for-conference-attendees/)

The feeling I'm getting via my own anecdotal research of users behavior on our
sites and from talking to people is that these are not major conveniences or
site differentiators. The people I've talked to who seem most optimistic are
looking for ways to make the experience more compelling than just saving the
user from typing a password, for instance by auto-importing their contacts.

~~~
icey
That's really interesting, thank you!

Open ID is straight out for me, it's too foreign a concept for most non-
technical people that I've talked to (and even some technical ones).

